# Granite block removal and transport



## rhysw55 (May 29, 2017)

Does anyone have experience in the transport of solid granite slabs? I want to buy stone blocks (approx 100cm x 30cm x 40cm - some bigger, some smaller) and then transport them 150km and unload them. I want enough to build a 50m wall to about 4metres high. Has anyone done this or could recommend a company that would do this...and any ideas of approximate cost?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi.

How many 1m x 0.3m x 0.4m "blocks", are they on pallets? What's the postcodes from and to? And will you arrange the fork lift on arrival? 

Eric


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess could be easier and cheaper to build a wall and paint it like marble..
our ancestors did it so in churches f.i.


----------

